# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  A kemi ndonje gatim tipik origjinal Shqiptar?

## FlashMx

Me ka rene te udhetoj shpesh dhe me pysin nese kemi ndonje gatim tipik origjinal shqipetar.

Mendoja psh byreku - por byreku ishte me duket Turk.
Pa permendur tasqebap, shishqebap, turli etj etj bap te gjitha turke.
Po ashtu edhe tek embelsirat..
Bakllava, kadaif, llokume etj etj

Nuk me kujtohej gje e vencate tipike shqiptare.

Me jepni ndonje ide!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## orhideja

> Me ka rene te udhetoj shpesh dhe me pysin nese kemi ndonje gatim tipik origjinal shqipetar.
> 
> Mendoja psh byreku - por byreku ishte me duket Turk.
> Pa permendur tasqebap, shishqebap, turli etj etj bap te gjitha turke.
> Po ashtu edhe tek embelsirat..
> Bakllava, kadaif, llokume etj etj
> 
> Nuk me kujtohej gje e vencate tipike shqiptare.
> 
> Me jepni ndonje ide!


Ke pa ndokun fli qe gatuajne, pervec se te shqiptaret?

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## teta

fli fli eshte tamam shqipetare

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## teta

gjate kohes se luftes ne Kosove nje gjerman kishte  shijuar fli nga rajoni i Rogoves.

Pas nje kohe paska prenotuar nje dhome ne at hotelin ne Dubai qe duket si guack_(po pertoi ta gjej si quhet) dhe aty paske mundesin te porosisesh cfardo lloj ushqimi qe te shkon ne mendje,  edhe ate 3 muaj para se te vizitosh hotelin...dhe do qe ky tipi ka porosit fli kosove... ay hotel paska marr nje grua nga Rogova te pergadis at lloj ushqimi per mysafirin e tyre,,,dhe ende jeton atje ajo me gjith familjen...happy end


po e shtoi edhe kete ne Kosove pergaditet shum me 5 maj,eshte dite qe sipas tradicionit nuk hahet asgje nga mishi,dhe ky ne shumicen e familjeve eshte ushqimi kryesor at dite,hahet me djath ,mjalt dhe speca turshi me maze mmm
pas asaj dite njesohet se nis blerimi i natyres,nuk ka me dimer.
quhet dita e shen Gjergjt

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Bajraku

lengu me speca :perqeshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## teta

> lengu me speca


 :Ih Sa Xhan te kam: 
po edhe kjo,edhe pse asnjehere nuk di ta bej,por ne shije eshte aq e mire kur e bejn mikeshat e mia,e sidomos kur ven speca te djegest aty ..mmm dhe buka te jet e pjekur dy here  huh  sa do e shijoja tani

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Etna Etna

Meqense me kujtuat specat  :buzeqeshje: 
Po speca te pjekur ,qe pastaj i qeron lekuren edhe i "kaurdis " me gjalpe bejne keta  "te jashtmit " ?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## orhideja

Tave Elbasani
Krelane.............

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## EuroStar1

Gatimi i shqiptarit me speca

Me gra demele se ka Shqiptari nuk bo vaki

Ju perto suma me gatu gjona tmira dhe ja fusin grosh, speca , i kokerr vez dhe ne fund i thot burrit : Ta kam bo me liber  :pa dhembe:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Etna Etna

> Gatimi i shqiptarit me speca
> 
> Me gra demele se ka Shqiptari nuk bo vaki
> 
> Ju perto suma me gatu gjona tmira dhe ja fusin grosh, speca , i kokerr vez dhe ne fund i thot burrit : Ta kam bo me liber


Lol  :ngerdheshje: 
Pse ore,cte keqe ka speci ?  :perqeshje: 
Mund ta zgjedhesh edhe sipas ngjyrave : D

----------


## teta

> Gatimi i shqiptarit me speca
> 
> Me gra demele se ka Shqiptari nuk bo vaki
> 
> Ju perto suma me gatu gjona tmira dhe ja fusin grosh, speca , i kokerr vez dhe ne fund i thot burrit : Ta kam bo me liber


ketu ke te drejt ,uuuuuuu se mu kujtu edhe *gjiza me speca*

sidomos ne Kosove aq shum rrihet ky speci ne version te ndryshme te gatimit qe te fitosh dhimbje koke

mos te hyjm nga turshit,kaaaa nja 10 versione turshis me speca qe behen ne kosove,ama doren ne zemer an aq te shishme sa mos pyet.
 :djall me brire:

----------


## Enkeleu

> po edhe kjo,edhe pse asnjehere nuk di ta bej,por ne shije eshte aq e mire kur e bejn mikeshat e mia,e sidomos kur ven speca te djegest aty ..mmm dhe *buka te jet e pjekur dy* here  huh  sa do e shijoja tani


....edhe me POGAÇE  bën  :ngerdheshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## teta

heyy e buk kallamoqe? a e ben edhe noj vend tjeter?

mua ma ka enda ta bej pershesh me qumesht ( dhe i shtoi sheqer,palidhje sigurisht,por qeshtje shije) e zej derisa te behet qull dhe ha  :shkelje syri:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Sharri-Liburna

> heyy e buk kallamoqe? a e ben edhe noj vend tjeter?
> 
> mua ma ka enda ta bej pershesh me qumesht ( dhe i shtoi sheqer,palidhje sigurisht,por qeshtje shije) e zej derisa te behet qull dhe ha


Kesaj i thon Kaqamak :joker:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## thirsty

> Meqense me kujtuat specat 
> Po speca te pjekur ,qe pastaj i qeron lekuren edhe i "kaurdis " me gjalpe bejne keta  "te jashtmit " ?


po, quhen roasted peppers

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Kejsi Al

ky artikull ndoshta ndihmon:

Elbasan, restorantet i rikthehen gatimeve tradicionale

25 Qershor 2012
Administratorët e lokaleve po ndërrojnë menutë, duke hequr gatimet e huaja dhe vendosur ato tradicionale, siç janë tava me kos, mishi i pjekur në saç, mistiku me pulë, etj.

Administratorët e restoranteve shprehen se çdo ditë e më shumë klientët po preferojnë gatimet tradicionale shqiptare, duke lënë mënjanë gatimet e huaja, madje edhe turistët preferojnë gatimet elbasanase.

Ata thonë se tashmë ka ikur kurioziteti që kanë pasur për gatimet e huaja, gjithashtu këto vitet e fundit edhe turistët e huaj preferojnë gatimet tradicionale si, mishi i saçit, madje dhe buka e çerepit. 

Një tjetër gatim, që sipas administratorëve është kthyer në “mbretin” e tavolinës tradicionale në Elbasan, është edhe tava me pistil. Është gjellë dimërore dhe kryesisht përgatitet me mish dashi, zakonisht në tavë balte. Përveç mishit, element kryesor ka qepën, e cila pasi grihet shoqërohet me kripë e spec të kuq, shtypet me dorë e shtrihet në tavë. Para se të futet në furrë i vihet mishi, vaji, pak oriz dhe pistil i ndarë në pjesë.

Edhe pse temperaturat kanë shënuar deri në 37 gradë celcius, në të gjitha restorantet e qytetit dhe në periferi të tij, kjo gjellë është ndër më të preferuarat. Për nga vetë klima gjeografike që karakterizohet qyteti i Elbasanit, gatimet tradicionale konsiderohen si të freskëta dhe preferohen nga vendasit dhe turistët e huaj.

Në kuzhinën tradicionale të Elbasanit ka lënë gjurmë edhe kuzhina turke. Kjo dallohet më së shumti tek përdorimi i erëzave të ndryshme aromatike dhe pikante, si dhe tek perimet e mbushura (imam bajalldi dhe speci i mbushur).

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## chengiz

gatim tipik shqiptar  zakonisht tiranset e kane skuqjen e vezeve ne tigan

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Lexuesi_

> Ke pa ndokun fli qe gatuajne, pervec se te shqiptaret?



Edhe krelana me duça

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## benseven11

Gatim me origjine shqiptare nuk ka.
Te gjitha receta,procese gatimi
jane marre nga turqit.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Edvin83

> Gatim me origjine shqiptare nuk ka.
> Te gjitha receta,procese gatimi
> jane marre nga turqit.


Jo more, ku dreqin e gjeten turqit fline? Flia eshte gatim tipik shqiptar qe nuk e ka asnje popull tjeter dhe burime arkeologjike tregojne se edhe iliret e gatuanin me sac sic gatuhet sot.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

